# Apple Eye Pad



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought an Apple Eye PAD - please don't throw stones!!










There was some questions of scale so I am trying to be as transparent about this as possible.










I guess that is an Apple Mack?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh my, that's just freaky, Dick! 

-Brian


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Cabin fever setting in?!!


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Dick, you are scaring me. I think you have too much snow, and have not been able to get out at all. That is not a good thing. 
Paul


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh Man Oh Man!! I think someone has found something that "NICKY" doesn't have!! Nicky you better order up a 1/2 doz. or so of these so you are up and beyond SNUFF!! LOL Regal


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat!


----------



## trainfun (Mar 29, 2010)

I love it, it grossed out my kids. (grown) Also, my wife works with glass and would like to know if it is glass or plastic?


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

It IS glass. I got it at Tuesday Morning (a liquidator) for $6. Someone is now promoting an I-Table with a touch screen. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OY61UnCJt_0


----------

